# hello im new this site



## Xenasmommy (Jun 22, 2010)

trying to find someone around my area with pits.. im glad i found this site.. thank you for having such a proud pitbull owning site. my pic is of my dog Xena when she was begging me to go to bed lol.. thanks..


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Welcome to the site, And yes, It is an amazing site for bully lovers!
I love this picture of Xena on your profile!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Hope you enjoy this site we have lots of great people and of course some amazing dogs.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome a[email protected]!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome 


You'll love it here!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!:woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:welcome: hope you like the site


----------



## Xenasmommy (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks everyone! it was a lil confusing at first. You all have some beautiful dogs! thanks she is a handful lol she has to sleep under the covers with me at night or she gets mad lol im lookin for a male around me to breed her with, shes 2 years old, and hasnt had a litter yet. Well hope someone can help me out, im located in Nowata, oklahoma. So if anyone is around in the surrounding cities please let me know.. Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome, and, even though I'm not in Oklahoma, the beautiful thing about the internet is that you're a click away from some really cool folks Stay a spell!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome to GP! I think you should read around our forum and find out what breeding is all about before you take that step. Firt of all is she a papered dog? There is alot that goes into breeding and you must be fully educated before bringing more puppies into this world of overpopulated pitbulls as is.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard! This is a great site with a lot of great information. Oh...and great people too!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

If she is papered you should bring her to some shows and compete her against other dogs if you haven't already.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome hope you like us and stay a while. This is great palce to meet some of the best who own our breed.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

welcome aboardddddddddddddddddd!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

welcome aboard


----------



## Xenasmommy (Jun 22, 2010)

No she isn't paperd. I rescued her when she was a week old. there was a couple that lived down the street from us, and they abandoned this litter 13 puppys, took the mother with them, I found Xena, and her brother. her brother didn't make it,. But we kept bottle feeding Xena and made her part of the family. I know several people that are wanting puppies out of her, and I want another puppy. Ya were pretty prepared, we have been on the hunt for a good stud, but the males around her just were never good enough in my eyes, lol.. So i'm trying to find the right stud that has good temperment, and manerisms. I found a site that said I could paper her through a pitbull only site that papers pits, but I didn't know how legitiment it was, so I didn't do it. I don't want to waste money on sites like that, when people have told me theres no way to paper her. If i could have found the former owners of that house I could of had her papered. Her parents were show dogs. But these people were running from the law. Which I don tunderstand why they would just leave puppies to die. But I couldn't just let them die like her other brothers and sisters then grow to love her so much.Well thanks for reading. Thats the story of her life


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There is no reason at all to breed an unpapered dog.


----------



## Xenasmommy (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks again for the warm welcome. No she's not papered. We rescued her when she was a week old from an abandoned house. There was a couple up the street and thier dogs so they say were show dogs well this couple was running from the law and left 13 puppies at a week old fend for themselves, and took the parents. When I was walking down the street I heard puppy sounds and went behind this house and there was 11 puppies dead, and Xena and her brother were trying to crawl thier way out of the dog house when i was hallering for them,.I bottled fed them both, but her brother Red didn't make it. Xena became part of our family, and I have met up with a couple of people to breed her with but they were never good enough. I want a good temperment, and manerisims,. So yes I have been looking for a year, im very prepared for her to have puppys. I heard of this site that will paper only pit bulls, but i didnt know how legitement the site was. So i was very hesitant about completing the paperwork. I didnt go through with it. If there is a way for me to get her papered I would love to know how. Well thanks again.


----------



## Xenasmommy (Jun 22, 2010)

Well im sorry you feel that way. I still am going to continue to look for a good dog to breed her with. She tries to mother any animal around her so i know shes going to be a good mommy. She even let the kitten suck on her to try n mother it. which made me sad and realize she wanted a baby. Im sorry that you feel that way.


----------

